# AR is officially HERE! | adam's rotors inc. running 10 years strong!!!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*A FULL DECADE OF AR AND WE’VE MADE IT TO THE BIG SHOW!*
*adam's rotors inc. is now the official BRAKE FORUM SPONSOR of VWvortex AND Fourtitude.com!!!*

many of you may know us and are currently running our rotors, but if not, we just wanted to reach out and introduce ourselves.

*WE CATER TO THE CAR ENTHUSIAST WHO NOT ONLY NEEDS NEW BRAKE ROTORS, BUT WANTS SOMETHING DIFFERENT BEHIND A NICE SET OF WHEELS.*

be it looks or performance, adam's rotors is the only company to bring you over 17+ machine pattern variations (most of which are exclusive to AR), 3 zinc finish offerings, and 5 ceramic-silica hub coating options.

*YOU PICK, WHAT YOU WANT AT AN ALL-INCLUSIVE PRICE | COMPLIMENTARY CORROSION PREVENTION, FREE SHIPPING, CUSTOM DRILLING, SLOTTING, AND/OR DIMPLING, ALL LOADED INTO OUR WEBSTORE.*



we started out small and remain that way...a tight knit, self-owned & operated company established in 2006.
the small outfit and one-on-one interaction creates only the best service w/quick response & even faster made-to-order set-ups. with top notch products, this lends hand to our success thus far.
working 24/7 throughout the day, any and all questions are answered within the hour to the best of our ability, if not instantly.
being an online company we do business direct via email, instant message, PM, and over the web in our ever growing threads...we're always here ready to reply!
we are a fully made-to-order, replacement disc brake, rotor manufacturer...we offer only factory fit, OE spec, plug n' play discs.

*adam's rotors expertise is in the VW/audi market, but do set-ups for ANY make/models car/truck/van…check to our store!
*
*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
*




*WHY ADAM’S ROTORS? WE’RE DIFFERENT!*

because we do what no one else does. AR is a customizable product, having managed to turn a boring replacement product into something different. it's a have-it-your-way, made-to-order modification item ideal for any enthusiast. now, instead of just picking 1 of 1-3 drilled or slotted rotor styles from off-the-shelf inventory, *we offer over 17+ patterns for your choice/taste, how YOU want them.* after that pick a zinc for corrosion prevention...silver? gold? maybe black? thereafter you can even add one of our coated hub colors in a satin ceramic finish to finalize your set and truly give them polished, unique look. we now even offer upgraded metallurgy, to a stronger premium grade high carbon iron if you so wish. we at AR believe a rotor ISN'T just a plain ol' service part...rather a fun, custom, cool way to not only enhance the look of your car, but add performance, protection, and something different to your build, with a ton of bang for your buck!
oh yeh...and they actually perform!!!

*track tested, endurance race team approved; check it out HERE.
*


*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM

**
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

check the OP for product photos of our 10 of 17+ exclusive AR patterns...what's your favorite?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

follow us: @adamsrotors
www.facebook.com/adamsrotors
www.instagram.com/adamsrotors
#adamsrotors


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

found this customer photo that took it right back to where it all began: dimpled/slotted classics.
10 years ago AR started out on the Audizine forums selling via PM, AIM, & email from class while in college. 
w/5 patterns and one of the few to offer dimpling, I grew it to a brand over the years to what our catalog is now!


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Solid work, hard work does pay off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

appreciate it.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

a solid April has passed with _some _California showers...bring the May flowers. (and good driving weather)


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

AR pattern-match program | serving BBK owners w/rear rotor solutions | www.adamsrotors.com/PMP


here's a set of Alcon/Stassis C-hook rears we did for a customer with a Big Brake Kit up front, who's been forced to run un-matched rears in the past...not with a custom F&R set-up!


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

*2 part "hatted" rear rotors?*

Can you do aluminum hats for rear rotors? I have a 2016 TTS with a stoptech ST-60 trophy kit on the front with ST slotted rotors in the rear, they (the rear rotors) are the weak link in my brake upgrade. Would love to have hatted rotors for the rear to save some unsprung weight.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ unfortunately, that's not our business. as posted we make only factory fit replacement rotors...OE spec, *1-piece cast*, plug n' play.

now we do offer BBK rebuilding, but as listed on our BBK page, we sell rings only for the listed brand hats: www.adamsrotors.com/BBK.

regarding the rear weight...it's really not worth the added expense. posted in our FAQ's:



> "do adam's rotors weigh less?"
> 
> 
> yes, but we don't advertise as a lightweight alternative because the difference is marginal. but yes, they are lighter.
> unless you're a true race driver and this car only sees the track, noone out there can truly feel/utilize this "unsprung" weight with brakes on a daily driver that people have argued for ages. more importantly, it is hardly worth the extra money for these costly discs or the severely shorter lifespan of 2-piece LW alternatives for that matter. the blanks weigh less than stock blanks as is and after machining, even less of course. drilling takes about .75lb from the fronts and about .5lb from the rears. slotting takes half that amount. drilled/slotted variations are somewhere between those two give or take and a bit more when we look at our own patterns.


when ready, let us rebuild your BBK and we can do matching rears...you'll have a custom set-up front to back with a more beneficial pattern!


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

adam's rotors said:


> ^ unfortunately, that's not our business. as posted we make only factory fit replacement rotors...OE spec, *1-piece cast*, plug n' play.
> 
> now we do offer BBK rebuilding, but as listed on our BBK page, we sell rings only for the listed brand hats: www.adamsrotors.com/BBK.
> 
> ...


The rear brake calipers are stock, only the rotors are upgrade to StopTech slotted one piece. 

I was hoping to find an aluminum hat style for the rear stock brakes, if I wasn't clear.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

understood. but we don't make 2-piece rotors tho...


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a month that was...here's to the last one of 2016!!!


Christmas presents that come in 4...you can't go wrong!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a busy couple weeks. the office is officially moved over and it's business as usual...enjoying the rest of the weekend!


----------

